# 67a750 1080p?



## dannyboy1 (May 17, 2009)

As far as I know this set is true 1080P. 
You should have no black out when you give it a 1080P signal.
I had the prior 67 with the bulb and it was not true 1080P even thought it sad it was. It up converted 1080i to 1080P so Samsung said it was a 1080P set.
I just sold the latter for this one.
I am very happy with the purchase.
Anyone know the best blueray set up dvd for this set?
Want Blueray 1080P DVD for the set up.


----------

